# Heavy Duty Roller Stands That Will Last!



## splintergroup

It does look HD with those castings. The added weight versus the typical plastic or thin metal will really help.

I have a few different brands, the one thing I'd like to see addressed with some clever design is reduced "tippyiness", perhaps an extendable outrigger?


----------



## HorizontalMike

> I have a few different brands, the one thing I d like to see addressed with some clever design is reduced "tippyiness", perhaps an extendable outrigger?
> - splintergroup


The tipsiness potential is why I chose to make the mobile base wider and square (~20"x20"), just to minimize any top-heaviness and to turn the base into a pseudo 4-leg base. particularly when resawing 8/4 or 12/4 rough-cut boards or using my miter-saw on same. Plus, I have a bunch of old plates and dumbbells that I can "park" on the bases when needed.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Hi Mike!

Yep, those look like the normal HIGH Quality products that Grizzly is famous for…

Those look SUPER GOOD!! Heavy… Will NOT slip & fall over at a bad moment! (horrible experiences)... 

Thank you for the review!

Enjoy!

(... and I hope to be getting back in the Shop doing things very soon!  )


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Look like a decent upgrade to the workshop… good move on the caster choice and avoiding those useless "butterfly" type brakes. Personally I would have moved the brake wheels closer to the perimeter… those extra few mm, make break operation a tad easier.

Would easily raise the score to 6/5 if only they could release a rack and pinion lifting mechanism (but then again… cost)... far too often I raise the height only to miss it by a few °… then lower to overshoot it by that extra 1 or 2mm, then back up again… oh to be able to sneak up on the exact height.


----------



## jeffski1

Yea they do look heavy duty.


----------



## HorizontalMike

> ...[snip]...
> Would easily raise the score to 6/5 if only they could release a rack and pinion lifting mechanism (but then again… cost)... far too often I raise the height only to miss it by a few °… then lower to overshoot it by that extra 1 or 2mm, then back up again… oh to be able to sneak up on the exact height.
> - LittleBlackDuck


I am finding out that using a poly dead-blow hammer comes in very handy, if you leave just a slight pinch on the tube. No damage and much less frustrating when adjusting height. I learned this quickly, since the tube and locking clamp are rather snug to begin with.


----------



## richard2020

Grizzly store is 100 miles north of our home in Arkansas and it is always worth the trip. My wife holds her breath every time I enter the store. Years back I bought their G0544 20" planer with the spiral cutterhead. After thousands of board feet ran it is still sharp and working great.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Richard,
+10 on most things Grizzly… 

I have and am happy with several Grizzly products:
Their Heavy Duty Roller Stands above,
G0690 TS, w/T10222 Router Extension,
G0593 8in Jointer w/helical head,
G7948 20in Drill Press
DC1917 - 16pc. Carbide Forstner Bit Set


----------



## JoeLyddon

*DITTO…

Go555 Band saw… *


----------

